# Favorite Halloween candy



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

what is it and why


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Mini candy bars,Milky Ways, Reese's,Snicker's, I'm sure my dentist love's them also,,,


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i love those dirt cups that you used to get as a kid at the class halloween parties. man i miss 4th grade!


----------



## wingaddict (Sep 16, 2009)

sweet tarts or smarties.I'm not much of a chocolate guy

My least favorite ones as a kid. Orange and black wrapper ones. they tasted like a mixture of peanut butter and a$$


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Nerds......

They are something I NEVER buy, and never think to buy, therfore don't eat very often. As a matter of fact, they aren't even that good, but my once a year Halloween Nerd fix makes them so.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Peanut butter cups or candy corn, I really dont eat much candy, but would never refuse a peanut butter cup, and candy corn is good since you only get to taste it once a year.


----------

